

Skills only but no Degree - gdiocarez

Is it possible to work without a degree? I&#x27;ve been working on a company for 3 years using Ruby on Rails. Now I&#x27;m looking for a job remote&#x2F; online.
======
JSeymourATL
As a point of job search strategy -- avoid HR flunkies, who have been trained
to check for pedigree and credentials.

Instead, focus your search on interfacing with senior managers and executives
that could use your specific expertise. Typically you'll have a higher success
rate with small companies that no one has heard about.

~~~
gdiocarez
Oh. Thank you so much for the information.

------
kromodor
Show a portfolio or have a credible referral. Usually skill does not go
unnoticed when you work with people.

------
madeel
remote work doesn't require any degree in my experience, you just need some
projects under you belt to show as your portfolio.

~~~
gdiocarez
Thank you for the info.

